# Where can I have a towbar fitted to a CI Carioca 656?



## 116451 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi
I'm new to this motorhoming thing and I must admit to already loving it. I want to fit a tow bar with single electrics to my 2006 Fiat ducato based CI Carioca 656. I'll only be towing a small 3ft by 3ft trailer.

Anyone had one fitted? How much was it and where's the best place? Also, I've been asked if I have an alko chassis, how do I find out?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Gareth 8O


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi
try www.towtal.co.uk, they done mine, made to measure.
You can stay the night on hook up, they are in stoke on trent,
I got my Towbar, an A frame on a Matiz and a Reversing Camera
all fitted and supplied for £1600


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Gareth

It would help if we new the area you are from.

Armitage Trailers at ferrybridge £400.00


Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

"where's the best place?"

at the back!


(Sorry I've had a really crepe day at work)


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

My Towtal bar cost £450 a year ago and was, like many others I have read of, rusting within weeks.

Its a decent towbar but I won't be using them again.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Armitages*

Yes, Armitage trailers at Ferrybridge, they fitted a very robust tow bar to our Kontiki, we left the van with them overnight, very happy with it, bought a small car trailer from them as well, which was very good.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are down south try >PWS< in Poole. Mine didn't start rusting until after 7 years and it is not that difficulty to slap a coat of paint on them when they do eventually start going. My one complaint would be weight, they come in at about 30Kgms, at least 8 years ago they did.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Watling Engineers near St Albans, have been manufacturing towbars for longer than anyone can remember.
Gerry


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Gareth
> 
> It would help if we new the area you are from.
> 
> ...


Hi ive been looking and talking to armitages - they sound like a decent company - whats the quality like?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I can confirm that PWS towbars are, or at least were very heavy!

I put a secondhand one on my old Cheyenne which was rated at 3.2tonne with the Ducato 14 chassis. I wanted it for the Thule towbar mounted bike rack I had just bought for our electric bikes.

When I had got the towbar on, took the m/home to weighbridge loaded up for a trip to Spain with all gear on board, water tank full etc and that was it - nothing left, no spare capacity, zilch! Left bikes at home, just lugged the towbar there and back. Funny looking back :lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jon3m

Armitage Trailers no problem at all finished grey to match Motorhome skirt, electrics fine and work OK.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

